# iPad and Kindle Fire



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

How many of you have both the Kindle Fire and iPad.  I have the Fire and would love to have an iPad.

Carol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have both, use 'em both for different things...

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have both, use 'em both for different things...
> 
> Betsy


Yep, what she said. My iPad is 1st generation, I'm happy with it, and love my Fire as well.


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

I just sold my fire when I got my ipad


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

I have both, and use both. I use the Fire when I am out in areas, or doing tasks where I might have concerns of excessive wear & tear, damage, theft, or loss (due to a lot of distractions, etc). I'd rather lose $200, than $800 (iPad3, 64 gb, 4g).

The Fire is used almost every night to read in bed. The iPad is just too big for me to comfortably  hold the way I like. It's also used where portability is desired. 

The iPad is superior for most forms of entertainment where display size is important - watching movies, showing photos at family gatherings. video gaming (bigger is better!).

For long reading stretches, I prefer my Kindle Touch, but either the Fire or iPad is fine for short reads (an hour or so). Which one I use depends on conditions already stated (portability, vulnerability, etc).


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have both, use 'em both for different things...
> 
> Betsy


What do you use each for? I'm trying to justify getting an iPad when I already have the Fire. LOL

Carol


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Meemo said:


> Yep, what she said. My iPad is 1st generation, I'm happy with it, and love my Fire as well.


What do you use each for? I'm trying to justify getting an iPad when I already have the Fire. LOL

Carol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The iPad is my workhorse.  I use it in place of a laptop or netbook.  Every now and then there's something I have to do on a "real" computer (whispered that so the iPad doesn't hear it) but I'm usually too busy doing email, surfing the 'net, being on KindleBoards, etc to use the iPad for the entertainment stuff...  So I use the Fire for my media consumption--video, music, games, etc.  Once HBO GO gets on the Fire (June 10, reportedly), it will be my perfect media device.

Betsy

(Tip:  You can respond to multiple quotes in the same post--quote the first one you're responding to the usual way by hitting "Quote."  Then, from within the post, scroll down to see the other prior replies to the thread.  You can tap on the "Insert Quote" to insert another quote at the current insertion point in your reply.  )


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I just have an iPad 2.  I need a bigger screen on my tablet as I read a lot of PDF documents on it.  Prefer the bigger screen for newspaper apps as well.

I have an iPhone 4s as my portable, on the go gadget, so I just don't have any need for a smaller tablet personally.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

sadievan said:


> What do you use each for? I'm trying to justify getting an iPad when I already have the Fire. LOL
> 
> Carol


Some things are just nicer/easier on the bigger screen. I'd usually rather watch a movie or TV show on the iPad (except for the free Prime videos that I can't watch there). Some games are nicer on the bigger screen as well - Draw Something is much simpler on the iPad, for example. And overall the screen on the iPad is a little more responsive than the Fire's. So something like Angry Birds I prefer on the iPad or my iPhone. And magazines are much nicer on the iPad's bigger screen, and so are PDF files. The additional memory on the iPad is also nice - I'm finding myself having to juggle things on my Fire.

On the other hand, I prefer reading novels on the Fire - the iPad is a bit too much text "in my face" for me - the Fire's screen is just right for me (in fact I wish the eInk Kindles came with a 7" screen). I can toss the Fire in my purse - the iPad, not so much (I don't like to carry big purses - my stuff will expand to fill the available space, so I have to limit myself).

I should mention, too, that I'm cheap  I had the iPad first (it's a 1st gen model, and we bought it after the 2nd gen came out, so got the $100 discount on it, plus a couple of extra discounts because of a store promo and it was an open-box returned unit, so we got a great deal on it). Now I've got my DH's 64gb 3G model (he upgraded to the 3rd gen) and our daughter has my 32gb one. All that to say it was a lot easier for me to justify a $199 Fire than it would be to justify a $500 or more iPad.  I pre-ordered the Fire the day it was announced - telling myself I'd probably cancel it before they shipped. As release day got closer, I realized I really wanted to give it a try to compare it to the refurbished Nook Color I'd bought shortly before the Fire was announced, but maybe I'd return it within the return period. Once I got the Fire and played with it a bit, I realized I was hooked and there was no way it was going back.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The iPad is my workhorse. I use it in place of a laptop or netbook. Every now and then there's something I have to do on a "real" computer (whispered that so the iPad doesn't hear it) but I'm usually too busy doing email, surfing the 'net, being on KindleBoards, etc to use the iPad for the entertainment stuff... So I use the Fire for my media consumption--video, music, games, etc. Once HBO GO gets on the Fire (June 10, reportedly), it will be my perfect media device.
> 
> Betsy
> 
> (Tip: You can respond to multiple quotes in the same post--quote the first one you're responding to the usual way by hitting "Quote." Then, from within the post, scroll down to see the other prior replies to the thread. You can tap on the "Insert Quote" to insert another quote at the current insertion point in your reply.  )


I think I would like the Fire better for video if it had bluetooth so I could use my headphones.

Thanks for the tip. Now all I have to do is remember it. Haha.

One question about posts. When I submit a reply, it takes me back to the main page not the thread I am posting too. Is there some setting to change this?

Carol


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

_


Meemo said:



Some things are just nicer/easier on the bigger screen. I'd usually rather watch a movie or TV show on the iPad (except for the free Prime videos that I can't watch there). Some games are nicer on the bigger screen as well - Draw Something is much simpler on the iPad, for example. And overall the screen on the iPad is a little more responsive than the Fire's. So something like Angry Birds I prefer on the iPad or my iPhone. And magazines are much nicer on the iPad's bigger screen, and so are PDF files. The additional memory on the iPad is also nice - I'm finding myself having to juggle things on my Fire.

Click to expand...

_I think I would like the larger screen for just the things you mentioned.

_



On the other hand, I prefer reading novels on the Fire - the iPad is a bit too much text "in my face" for me - the Fire's screen is just right for me (in fact I wish the eInk Kindles came with a 7" screen). I can toss the Fire in my purse - the iPad, not so much (I don't like to carry big purses - my stuff will expand to fill the available space, so I have to limit myself).

Click to expand...

_

I use my Fire for reading at night and in bed too.

Carol


----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

I had a kindle fire and it was okay... I hate android OS though and it constantly crashing on me.  I bought an iPad and my fiance now has the fire. I think they are both great though, the droid just isn't for me.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

wholesalestunna said:


> I had a kindle fire and it was okay... I hate android OS though and it constantly crashing on me. I bought an iPad and my fiance now has the fire. I think they are both great though, the droid just isn't for me.


I like Apple's iOS better too. I do like the size of the Fire for reading at night, but I think for other things I would like the larger iPad.

Do you or anyone know if you can download and save files to the iPad as a storage device. The reason I thought of it was the other day there was an ebook free from the authors site and I downloaded/saved it. Would I be able to do that with the iPad?

Carol


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

No. You can't directly download files from the web to the iPad. 

You'd have to save it on a computer and then you could email it to yourself or put it on Dropbox etc. 

Ebooks could be more complicated though. If its an ePub or PDF you could send it to iBooks fom the email app or Dropbox. Not sure if there's a way to send a .mobi file to the kindle app. 

That type of stuff is my biggest gripe with the iOS. The lack of a traditional file/folder system makes file management more complicated since you can't just download files from the web etc.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe we're talking about two different things, but I've definitely downloaded books directly from websites to the iPad.  In fact, just to be sure I wasn't crazy, I just downloaded "Death Comes for the Archbishop" from mobileread.com to my iPad - as soon as I hit the download link, the message popped up as to whether I wanted to open it with iBooks or one of the other ePub reading apps.  Had I chosen a .mobi formatted book, it would've given me the option to open it with the Kindle app.  

First I tried downloading a book from an author's site where I know she offers the first books in her series free.  But the books came in a zip file with all formats included, and I couldn't figure out how to get that zip file open.  But the ePub file was no problem.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I stand corrected then.  Must have been something added in one of the Safari updates that come with the iOS updates.  Originally it wouldn't download any files from web links.

Guess now it works for files associated with certain apps.  Surprised they added that as  the lack of web downloads was part of their walled garden approach to make it near impossible to get a virus on an iOS device.  But a nice addition as I'd gladly take greater virus risk (mostly user error related) for a more flexible file system.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Meemo said:


> Maybe we're talking about two different things, but I've definitely downloaded books directly from websites to the iPad. In fact, just to be sure I wasn't crazy, I just downloaded "Death Comes for the Archbishop" from mobileread.com to my iPad - as soon as I hit the download link, the message popped up as to whether I wanted to open it with iBooks or one of the other ePub reading apps. Had I chosen a .mobi formatted book, it would've given me the option to open it with the Kindle app.
> 
> First I tried downloading a book from an author's site where I know she offers the first books in her series free. But the books came in a zip file with all formats included, and I couldn't figure out how to get that zip file open. But the ePub file was no problem.


I just tried a zip file with my iPhone and when I clicked on 'open with' it gave me the option to open with Dropbox. I was then able to save the file in Dropbox.

I'm assuming if you open an ebook file with a program on the iPad it saves that ebook to the iPad so you can copy it later to your computer.

Carol


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

sadievan said:


> One question about posts. When I submit a reply, it takes me back to the main page not the thread I am posting too. Is there some setting to change this?
> 
> Carol


Never mind. I figured it out.

Carol


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

sadievan said:


> I just tried a zip file with my iPhone and when I clicked on 'open with' it gave me the option to open with Dropbox. I was then able to save the file in Dropbox.
> 
> I'm assuming if you open an ebook file with a program on the iPad it saves that ebook to the iPad so you can copy it later to your computer.
> 
> Carol


I could save it to Dropbox as well - but I couldn't open that zip file on my iPad. Now that I've done a little research I see it can be done.
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3356042?start=0&tstart=0 I think I used to have Goodreader but deleted it when I changed iPads, I'll have to resurrect it to give it a try.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Meemo said:


> I could save it to Dropbox as well - but I couldn't open that zip file on my iPad. Now that I've done a little research I see it can be done.
> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3356042?start=0&tstart=0 I think I used to have Goodreader but deleted it when I changed iPads, I'll have to resurrect it to give it a try.


Thanks for that info.

Carol


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I have simple question for anyone who uses iPad 3 with retina screen. Can you use it in the sun like kindle? In other words, will it read like a printed page in the sun. Thanks in advance.

I am kind of confused if I should buy kindle fire or ipad. I like to use for web browsing, as eReader or may be email. Also like it to work with Wifi as well as phone connection (3g, 4g?).


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I have simple question for anyone who uses iPad 3 with retina screen. Can you use it in the sun like kindle? In other words, will it read like a printed page in the sun. Thanks in advance.
> 
> I am kind of confused if I should buy kindle fire or ipad. I like to use for web browsing, as eReader or may be email. Also like it to work with Wifi as well as phone connection (3g, 4g?).


The iPad uses an LCD screen. While there are LCD screens that function great in direct sunlight, the ones used on tablet computers are very, very difficult to read in the sun. If you need to read in sunlight, an eInk screen should be your choice.

The Fire is WiFi only (as I recall). The iPad has WiFi-only and WiFi plus 3G. Also, the iPad has more memory than the Fire, even in the lowest-priced model.

Mike


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

jmiked said:


> The iPad uses an LCD screen. While there are LCD screens that function great in direct sunlight, the ones used on tablet computers are very, very difficult to read in the sun. If you need to read in sunlight, an eInk screen should be your choice.
> The Fire is WiFi only (as I recall). The iPad has WiFi-only and WiFi plus 3G. Also, the iPad has more memory than the Fire, even in the lowest-priced model.
> Mike


Thanks a lot Mike for the very useful info. I heard new iPad 3 retina screen should work in sunlight. I wonder if you use new iPad or know about it. Thanks again.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

The new iPad is no better in sunlight than the old one.  Glossy glass LCD screens just reflect too much glare to use in direct sunlight.

They're fine in the shade though, which is where you should be if sitting outside for any amount of time so as to avoid skin cancer.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> The new iPad is no better in sunlight than the old one. Glossy glass LCD screens just reflect too much glare to use in direct sunlight.
> They're fine in the shade though, which is where you should be if sitting outside for any amount of time so as to avoid skin cancer.


I have tried my Sony laptop in the shade outside. It's very hard to read anything, because of glare or whatever is the reason. That's why I am concerned if new iPad with retina screen will be any better.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

It won't be.  LCD screens just aren't good outdoors.  In darker shade they're readable, but still not as good as indoors or as e-ink is outdoors.

I love my iPad, but it's not a good outdoors device.  Moot for me as I don't like to sit outside and read much anyway.  But it is usable on my balcony in the evening as it's shady then.  Still some glare, but not unbearable.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> It won't be. LCD screens just aren't good outdoors. In darker shade they're readable, but still not as good as indoors or as e-ink is outdoors.


Thanks for your response, mooshie. Sony laptop works fine indoors. I am very attracted to new iPad but just stuck with this screen problem. For outside, I will search e-ink tablets that I might consider. Thanks.


----------

